# Silva 9.11.15 - 9.13.15



## Marco (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone going?

I'm going on 9.12 and plan on leaving around 7:30am-8am to try to catch the NWO presentation. I have room for two more and will be cutting through manhattan on the way down. I can pick up and drop off anyone thats interested in going and live in the city. PM my if interested.

We're planning on having lunch a local bbq place . (http://www.yelp.com/biz/local-smoke-bbq-neptune) 

Link to Event :
http://www.silvaorchids.com/#!upcoming-events/cxwc


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 6, 2015)

I'll be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2015)

Food for thought.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm interested.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 10, 2015)

Sadly I can't make this one. Kristen of New World Orchids gives a great presentation.

Take lots of pictures guys!


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2015)

Caught up with Eric and Eric over at Silva this morning and had some good local eats at Local Smoke BBQ.

First the damage then photos from the event.

Neo. Kujaku Nishiki (pre-ordered)





Neo. Kuroshinjo (a mini-bean leaf) I couldn't resist but when they come this mini how can you not find the space?





Plants from the show :


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 12, 2015)

Superb photography!

It was great seeing you, NYEric and Marco!!!

Though I left empty handed, I had a blast.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2015)

You left with a full stomach, almost as good!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2015)

EOrchids! 



Silva's Greenhouse for Catts, Paphs, Dendrobiums, and some Intergenetic hybrids. 



Marco & Marie



Little Brook, and Waldor's tents



Kelly's Korner supplies and NWO



New vendor, Grow it Naturally



Catt. specialist Tokyo Girl



Cal-Orchids; good to see Jim Rose out and about!



If Marco wasn't leading us to a BBQ place, these might have been lunch!!



My haul, Some supplies, a couple of Paphs and a Coelogyne from Silva's, a Ludisia from Little Brook, and a Dendrobium from Cal-Orchids.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice pics!!!! Coel cristata? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2015)

Correct.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Correct.



Tanks, just read it in your misc. thread  !!!! Jean


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2015)

Eric - Great photos. Glad you took them. I had a macro lens on and was to lazy to change it. BBQ was awesome.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 13, 2015)

Marco said:


> Eric - Great photos. Glad you took them. I had a macro lens on and was to lazy to change it. BBQ was awesome.



Was that laziness resulted from getting lost? lol jk

BBQ was awesome. Great find, Marco!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 13, 2015)

NYEric said:


> You left with a full stomach, almost as good!



That's very true!


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 13, 2015)

Marco --looks like you all had fun! Are you still slipperless? Must have been fun to see Eric & Eric again.It's been years & years for me.


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2015)

Made it today. Kelly's Corner had left due to family emergency.
Spent my allowance at Cal Orchids.
My new nickname for Silva is Snotrag. Shitty salesperson IMO.
Parking lot was empty btw. I guess everyone was still at church? LOL.

Lori at Cal Orchids made up for the unprofessionalism I got from host.
Sooooo happy to hand her money. Then I couldn't get out of there fast enough.

Always wanted to try Cyms. Got hybrids. Supposed to be warm tolerant.
Three for $50. Affordable experiment I guess.








top is left






No traffic before lunch....


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2015)

Clark - Those look really healthy. Good thing you missed the traffic. Not only did we hit traffic the gsp gave us the run around. I really dislike nj highways if you miss an exit it's a 20 minute draw back. And you have to pay toll. 

Jane - it was fun. You should've came!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks good. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Clark (Sep 14, 2015)

Marco, looking forward to meeting you and your wife another time.
It just wasn't in the cards for Sat.
Hey man, that is some collection of Neos you have. Very cool!


----------

